
I bought a Google Home, and now I can't listen to music at work - rhythnic
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/play/iwCv7OUpP40
======
untog
I'm a little confused as to why this question from 2015 is on the front page
of Hacker News. The answer (which may not have been available at the time) is
"get a family account, which allows multiple simultaneous streams".

~~~
pkaye
> You can still only stream music from one device at a time on a single Google
> Id even with the Family Plan.

Is this no longer the case?

~~~
untog
Ah, I didn't scroll that far down in the comments. AFAIK, yes, the family plan
still only allows one stream per user. But in the situation outlined in the
question you'd just use a different account on the Google Home than you do at
work.

~~~
ryanmercer
Exactly, just have ryanmercerhome@gmail ryanmercernotathome@gmail and use them
accordingly.

------
nmstoker
Would be useful to follow the conventions on here and update the title with
"(2015)"

The point that always bugs me when Google Music Family comes up for discussion
is that being a G Suite user with one of the original free accounts means it's
yet another service blocked for me. I get that I'm lucky to have the free
account, but it is frustrating how many Google things aren't workable for
those in this situation.

------
flexer2
The Echo does this with Spotify too, fwiw. I ended up creating a separate
account in my Spotify family for the Echo to link to Spotify, which is less
than ideal as you lose your personal playlists, etc.

~~~
sephoric
We actually canceled our shared Spotify account due to many similar friction
points. The main benefit of Spotify was being able to discover new music, and
I found it wasn't much better at that than subscribing to specific YouTube
channels. The $10/month that I was paying to Spotify now goes towards about 10
DRM-free $1 songs per month, and considering how long I've been paying for
Spotify, I think it's worth it. I imagine more of this $1 goes to the artist,
too, compared to the royalties they'd probably have gotten from Spotify.

------
xiphias2
The HN title is very different from the real problem that the person had
(using 1 account by multiple people at the same time, which of course is not
allowed if he didn't pay for it).

~~~
rhythnic
The person who started that topic did have that problem, but I feel the title
represents the topic as a whole, including all the comments. The problem is
this. We have a Google Music family plan that includes my wife and I. We have
a Google Home associated with my account. By invitation, I've added my wife to
our Google Home group. We have both done voice match for the Home, but if I'm
listening to music at work, and my wife asks Google Home to play music, it
cuts me off at work. We could associate the Home with my wife, and that would
fix my problem by transferring it to my wife. If she were driving and
listening to music, and I play music through Google Home, it will stop for
her.

~~~
xiphias2
I see, thanks! Maybe a new blog entry with a link to the old topic would have
been better to show that there's a real problem.

~~~
rhythnic
Yes that would have been better.

------
uslic001
Amazon Alexa has the exact same problem. I am sure it has something to do with
licensing agreements with the songwriters. The problem is all of the music on
both Google and Amazon that I listen too has been ripped from CD and uploaded
by me so I own it. Now you can no longer upload music to Amazon that you own.
At least Google still allows you to upload your own music.

------
incazteca
This is from 2015.

